# Help identify this blade construction



## Droahrig3 (Aug 8, 2015)

Actually, I don't think the Damascus is a what I'm after. I found a picture of a steel I'd rather have instead.. Or at least something similar..
http://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a442/Saltys_knives/sumi2.jpg
Which steel is used in the picture?
Sorry for the elementary questions...
Best,
Drew


----------



## Benuser (Aug 9, 2015)

I would say it's a san mai construction, with a hard core steel cladded between softer steel that should protect against breakage and is often less expensive than a monosteel of the same core. 
In this particular case the core is made of carbon steel, see the patina, while the cladding is been made of some damascus.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 9, 2015)

Except in this case...that's Salty's Suminagashi Mizuno...and very expensive.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 9, 2015)

Tell me more about it, Chinacats!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 9, 2015)

Benuser said:


> Tell me more about it, Chinacats!



Well, first I should say that I've never handled one. Secondly I remember Salty saying it was one of his favorite blades. From what I understand, it must be ground by someone different than whoever grinds the other Mizunos because it has one of the most distinctive choil shots I've seen to date. There are numerous threads about it but here is a link to a sales thread with a choil shot. The edge holding is supposed to be excellent and again with a very special grind. It also happens to be blue 1 rather than 2...makes me want to start saving my money.

Cheers


----------



## Benuser (Aug 9, 2015)

Is it a san mai with a carbon core??


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it is, B. Read more about it at Japanesechefknives.com
- Kim


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 18, 2015)

As already mentioned, that's Salty's Mizuno Suminigashi. It's a San-mai blade with damascus cladding. The core is Blue DX and the cladding is iron (so highly reactive).

They currently run at $1200 and in my experience they're worth every penny; they are very special and I can't see myself ever parting with mine.

In the interest or full disclosure:


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 18, 2015)

Benuser said:


> I would say it's a san mai construction, with a hard core steel cladded between softer steel that should protect against breakage and is often less expensive than a monosteel of the same core.



As Chinacats said, these are pretty costly. The Honyaki (in Blue DX) is pretty much the same price as the suminigashi.


----------

